# Green For Life (GFL) Environmental



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello forum,

I was just wondering if anyone has been interested in this company.
It has recently filed for an IPO in both US and Canada (https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1780232/000104746919004296/a2238902zf-1.htm).
It is said to be the fourth largest waste collection company in North America and has shown significant growth.

Seems like there's a lot of debt on the balance sheet but that is not untypical providing the aggressive acquisition strategy.
I am keeping an eye and considering a position in GFL under my TSX Industrials sector.

Cheers,
JC


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

An interesting article on the subject is https://www.thestar.com/business/op...l-ipo-be-trash-or-treasure-for-investors.html


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I might look at it after it's been publicly trading for a few years. I never buy newly listed stocks. I'd rather wait for some of institutional analysts to look into it and push the price around for a while. The nice thing about public markets is the "price discovery" process, it's really a beautiful thing.

If it's a great stock, then it will still be a great stock in 3 years.

For example, even if someone missed the Google IPO, and waited 3-4 years before buying, they'd still be up 4X today. I just can't think of many IPOs that I wish I had bought early on... so many of them are flops. In fact I'm always amazed that investment bankers are able to drum up so much support and enthusiasm for these things.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/gfl-seeks-to-raise-us-2-1b-in-biggest-canada-ipo-since-2004-1.1336275

IPO coming close.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Aaaaaand ... it's canceled: https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/gfl-environmental-cancels-ipo-after-falling-short-of-target-1.1343477


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe they thought they could get the nosebleed P/E of 41+ of Waste Connections (TSE:WCN). But, unfortunately they are actually losing money after taking out big debts to make acquisitions at a good(?) price.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

IPO at third attempt. Starting to trade tomorrow on NYSE and later on TSX.

Anyone else watching this?


----------

